# Iridescent plants????



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Looking for possible viv suitable iridescent plants...any ideas?

Here is what I've got through my own research so far...

Begonia pavonina
Begonia limprichtii
Microsorum thailandicum
Selaginella uncinata
Selaginella willdenovii
Elaphoglossum wurdackii

Thats most of what I've found...I forgot to keep track of a few others.


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

yeaa pavonina looks awesome but I haven't been able to find it anywhere.


----------



## Elphaba (Aug 26, 2007)

Hmm... maybe they're not exactly iridescent, but a ton of jewel orchids are downright glittery. Macodes petola is my favorite for that.

Best of luck! And if you ever find any Begonia pavonina, please let me know. 

Best,
Ash


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Yes i forgot to put down jewel orchids...I think many of those count.


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

:: Asiatic Green :: Pricelist ::

a little pricey, but there you go.
ill keep looking for a few more sources. harry whitmore has pics, dont know if he has any available though.

james


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

I do have B pavonina but I can only spare leaves at the moment. PM me if you are interested but they won't be cheap. B limprichtii is also iridescent and is a small growing creeper. Seleginella wildenovii has the best color but it's a giant among Selaginella and is just too large for anything but room sized vivs in my opinion. Elaphoglossum metallica has great color but it's also hard to find and big. Elaphoglossum herminieri is also and is smaller.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Ok I've continued to dig into this every so often and I've come up with a few more potential Iridescent plants, mostly begonias. I can not vouch for how iridescent any of these are, or how often they actually show this quality, all I can tell you is I've found at least 1 picture of each type that showed blue Iridescence in the photo. So its up to you if you wanna try them out. Anyone who can comment on how well/often any of these or other varieties show iridescence please do 



Bethlehem Star Begonia 
Begonia 'Bandit'
Begonia Congesta
Begonia hahiepiana
Begonia pavonina (already mentioned)
BEGONIA COMEDIAN 
BEGONIA PALOMAR PRINCE
BEGONIA Wild Pony
BEGONIA His Majesty
BEGONIA Merry Christmas
BEGONIA Little Darling
BEGONIA Max Gold
BEGONIA HOCKING TUTU TERROR

Microsorum siamensis (Want it, but never seen it offered anywhere in the US)
Elaphoglossum herminieri (Possibly available at Rareferns )
Elaphoglossum metalicum
Some species of Antrophyum ferns appear to be iridescent also and possibly more Elaphoglossum species then I have listed here. However these don't appear to be sold in the states...at least not often ;(

Here are a couple threads on Iridescent plants from other BB's and some other website pages talking about them...
Iridescent plants on the tepuis - Carnivorous Plants UK
Iridescent thin layer provides photoprotection: understory rainforest plants - Ask Nature - the Biomimicry Design Portal: biomimetics, architecture, biology, innovation inspired by nature, industrial design
Function of blue iridescence in tropical understorey plants ? Interface
growingontheedge.net - View topic - Iridescent deep-shade plants


BTW people...Since I just snagged a nice one from Ebay for slightly cheaper I will tell you that glasshouseworks currently has MICROSORIUM STEERI listed for sale 
https://www.glasshouseworks.com/fernpage.html


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

I have Elaphoglossum herminieriI would be willing to part with if interested.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

harrywitmore said:


> I have Elaphoglossum herminieriI would be willing to part with if interested.


 I might be interested...consider yourself PM'd sir


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

I now there are mushrooms you can buy spores of that are Iridescent


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

rcteem said:


> I now there are mushrooms you can buy spores of that are Iridescent


Really?...I did a google Image search and took a quick look at the web results too. Didn't really see anything. Can you point me to such a thing?


----------



## winstonamc (Mar 19, 2007)

So dave, are you planning some mastermind iridescent terrarium, maybe with some mirrors to boot?


----------



## RSS (May 21, 2010)

Dendro Dave said:


> Really?...I did a google Image search and took a quick look at the web results too. Didn't really see anything. Can you point me to such a thing?


Not iredescent but...Glowing mushrooms? - Terra Forums Carnivorous Plant Discussions


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

RSS said:


> Not iredescent but...Glowing mushrooms? - Terra Forums Carnivorous Plant Discussions


Oh ya, already on top of that idea  We've had a couple threads about those here too, I just haven't got around to spending the money to actually try it yet. Soon hopefully.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

winstonamc said:


> So dave, are you planning some mastermind iridescent terrarium, maybe with some mirrors to boot?


Hmm not really planning anything with mirrors so far...but I did reply to this thread with some ideas I'd like to use in a big way if I could ever afford it...
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/59456-what-would-you-do-huge-tank.html


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

microsorum up for auction on ebay if anyone is interested...I already got mine 

RARE xl BLUE OIL SLICK MICROSORUM thailand. collectors - eBay (item 300482429789 end time Oct-18-10 18:48:39 PDT)


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

If you are making a BIG viv, I would reccomend Salvia divinorum. Beautiful irridescent leaves, crazy square stems, and LOVES the high humidity


----------



## abanks (Oct 7, 2010)

why would u want iridescent when u can have bioluminescent plants lol but i really want a iridescent plant now i am looking for some.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

you won't find bioluminescent plants


----------



## abanks (Oct 7, 2010)

frogparty said:


> you won't find bioluminescent plants


well i found that fungi so there are being sold some where at some price 
The Very Cool Glow of Fungi :: MycoRant


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

a fungi is NOT A PLANT!!! And do a little research on mushroom cultivation before assuming you can grow them in a viv and have them prosper and thrive. One or two short lived flushed before their substrate diminishes to the point of not supporting the mycelium doesnt seem like what people are looking for


----------



## inka4040 (Oct 14, 2010)

Glasshouse works has something listed as microsorium steeri, that looks for all intents and purposes like a poorly photographed microsorum thailandicum. Is it really that hard to get a hold of? Was lookin into it a few months ago, and it didn't seem to be that difficult to source.


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

inka4040 said:


> Glasshouse works has something listed as microsorium steeri, that looks for all intents and purposes like a poorly photographed microsorum thailandicum. Is it really that hard to get a hold of? Was lookin into it a few months ago, and it didn't seem to be that difficult to source.


M steeri and M thailandicum are the same species.


----------



## inka4040 (Oct 14, 2010)

Ah, cool. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

frogparty said:


> If you are making a BIG viv, I would reccomend Salvia divinorum. Beautiful irridescent leaves, crazy square stems, and LOVES the high humidity


Are you sure you don't mean Persian Shield (Strobilanthes dyerianus)? Salvia divinorum is the plant people smoke to trip  ....and I could see no evidence of iridescence in the pics.


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

Hm... maybe you have to eat a leaf or two first?


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

No I know exactly what I am talking about. I know its a hallucinogen, but happy specimins have amazing irridescence on their leaves. Salvinorin A is what people like it for, and its actually found in all members of the sage family. Its just present in such miniscule amounts as to be non active. I wish I had pics of the 7 foot tall plant of it I used to have. Its also non multiplying without human help, and has been this way for 1000s of years.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

frogparty said:


> No I know exactly what I am talking about. I know its a hallucinogen, but happy specimins have amazing irridescence on their leaves. Salvinorin A is what people like it for, and its actually found in all members of the sage family. Its just present in such miniscule amounts as to be non active. I wish I had pics of the 7 foot tall plant of it I used to have. Its also non multiplying without human help, and has been this way for 1000s of years.


Hmm interesting, if you find a pic of it showing Iridescence post it...I couldn't find one in the quick search I did. I didn't find some written references upon a second look mentioning Iridescence I think. 

Btw people there is a dark green pothos looking plant that iridescences bronze that is fairly common but I can't remember the name...If someone knows what I'm talking about post it so it can be part of the list


----------



## abanks (Oct 7, 2010)

if any one wants to buy some of those iridescent off of ebay here a web site to go to 
Begonia Buy: Sports Linkup Shop : Begonia Buy


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

abanks said:


> if any one wants to buy some of those iridescent off of ebay here a web site to go to
> Begonia Buy: Sports Linkup Shop : Begonia Buy


Ya that persons ebay store is where I ran across a lot of the iridescent varieties I found.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Dendro Dave said:


> Hmm interesting, if you find a pic of it showing Iridescence post it...I couldn't find one in the quick search I did. I didn't find some written references upon a second look mentioning Iridescence I think.
> 
> Btw people there is a dark green pothos looking plant that iridescences bronze that is fairly common but I can't remember the name...If someone knows what I'm talking about post it so it can be part of the list


Typo...I DID find some written references mentioning Iridescence. (I typed "didn't")


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

The one I couldn't remember the name of is...Philodendron hederaceum (Synonymhilodendron scandens v. micans or philodendron micans)


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

Yeah, in bright light that one can have a very reddish hue.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Another M. steerii up for auction...I think I got mine from this seller...good transaction, can take about a week before they get around to shipping but otherwise good.

Fern Burmese Blue Metallic, Microsorum steerii -Unusual - eBay (item 350405474046 end time Oct-23-10 17:32:52 PDT)


----------



## gesner2 (Oct 2, 2010)

My _Begonia burkillii_ has iridescent leaves. With _B. pavonina_ I think maybe I should grow it in lower light. It doesn't show as much as _B. burkillii_.

Mountain Orchids has _Begonia burkillii_ but the picture doesn't really capture the iridescense. They also have _Begonia limprichtii_.

Mountain Orchids, Orchids & Plants for discriminating tastes.


----------



## gesner2 (Oct 2, 2010)

Ooops. I see that Mountain Orchids isn't listing _Begonia limprichtii_ presently.


----------



## gesner2 (Oct 2, 2010)

Here's another iridescent species that's a melastome:

Phyllagathis rotundifolia

http://tinyurl.com/26nampy


----------



## abanks (Oct 7, 2010)

gesner2 said:


> Ooops. I see that Mountain Orchids isn't listing _Begonia limprichtii_ presently.


they arent listing them but they might have some in the back. i order 1 of these and a couple more just email them and say your from dendroboard.

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/plants/59687-happy-birthday-me.html


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

Dendro Dave said:


> Looking for possible viv suitable iridescent plants...any ideas?
> 
> Here is what I've got through my own research so far...
> 
> ...


Begonia burkillii is an excellent one. The iridescence is a mild white to blue sheen. The flowers are amazing.

Thanks for listing the B. Pavonina!!! I have been trying to ID this one for awhile! It is also from Asia, right?


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

I just want to add a note about pavonina. This plant like all iridescent plants can look from brown to bright blue depending on the light.


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

harrywitmore said:


> I just want to add a note about pavonina. This plant like all iridescent plants can look from brown to bright blue depending on the light.


So in brighter light, it turns blue?


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Let's just say in the right light it turns blue. It's all about angle and light. I can take a picture at anytime it appears blue and also get one where it appears brown. and most colors in between like dull purple or dark blue. or even a dark green.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

harrywitmore said:


> Let's just say in the right light it turns blue. It's all about angle and light. I can take a picture at anytime it appears blue and also get one where it appears brown. and most colors in between like dull purple or dark blue. or even a dark green.


True...also a note on M. steerii or thialandica...Often the effect shows up much more when the plant is wet (like after a misting).

As for Phyllagathis rotundifolia, I saw that listed in one of the links I posted but forgot to add it here, so thanks for that gesner2...I really like it, haven't seen it for sale anywhere yet though ;(


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

harrywitmore said:


> Let's just say in the right light it turns blue. It's all about angle and light. I can take a picture at anytime it appears blue and also get one where it appears brown. and most colors in between like dull purple or dark blue. or even a dark green.


I am particularly drawn to the high level of iridescence in Pavovina. It's outstanding! It seems to have more distinct reflective properties anyway, probably due to its smooth leaf surface.  Maybe I am not speaking from knowledge, but it's awesome. 

So is burkillii. I have the variegated one, but look at the sheen on this puppy:

http://sites.google.com/site/begoni...fthemonth/bburkillii.jpg?height=150&width=200


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

Found this paper on the function of iridescence:

http://rsif.royalsocietypublishing.org/content/early/2010/05/29/rsif.2010.0201.full


----------



## gesner2 (Oct 2, 2010)

Also this paper towards the end of it if you download the pdf discusses whether the specialized iridoplasts in _Begonia pavonina_ cause its iridescence:

Bizonoplast, a unique chloroplast in the epidermal cells of microphylls in the shade plant Selaginella erythropus (Selaginellaceae) -- Sheue et al. 94 (12): 1922 -- American Journal of Botany


----------

